# Moasaic



## Timebandit (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is another one guys. This is one of two pens i made yesterday:biggrin: I was feeling froggy:biggrin: This is a new shape for me and i like it. I think il add this one to my signature line. This is some Mosaic acrylic with a #6 Bock feed and nib:biggrin: The cap is postable.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## hewunch (Nov 1, 2011)

Another homerun! May I ask where you got the material from?


----------



## juteck (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW!! What would I ink it with????? Black? Burgundy? Ebony Purple? WOW!

The shape is great -- I really like the smooth flow between body and cap, and the slightly curved taper on both.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks good! Got my taps and dies yesterday so it's time to try it myself!


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't care who you are, THAT'S cool!


----------



## RichF (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow.  That material is really great.  You are on a roll.  Keep them coming.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 1, 2011)

Justin,
I really like this material.  Another favorite.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll be honest... the shape isn't for me.  I love your pens and love the material in this one, but there's just something about it that looks "off".  It will probably grow on me though...


----------



## Rounder (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the pen in general but I think the clip is too curvy for the straight lines in the pen. Seems to take away from it some.

SEEEEEE! I can critique him also. I don't always brag on everything he does.:biggrin:

But he is still DANG good at this.


----------



## Simplex (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is the "silver" bock nib coming from?  I can only seem to find them in gold.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 1, 2011)

That is slick looking and that blank is very cool!


----------



## 3Peake (Nov 1, 2011)

I WANT ONE ....That is awesome, but I have to agree with Rounder as my preference would be a straighter clip.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 1, 2011)

I really like the dark mosaic look of this pen. When you post the cap will it scratch the pen?


----------



## Curly (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the pen and the blank elevates it even more.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 1, 2011)

Simplex said:


> Where is the "silver" bock nib coming from? I can only seem to find them in gold.


 
Probably one of Roy's samples...


----------



## bitshird (Nov 1, 2011)

Justin, you are a terrible person!!  Showing this seemingly endless array of beautiful hand crafted writing instruments, you should feel terrible..:wink:





But I'll just bet you don't!! Fantastic blank, and the new shape is nice as well, actually I haven't seen any of yours that I'd toss out :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 1, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Another homerun! May I ask where you got the material from?



Thanks!! You can:biggrin:But i cant tell Sorry. I give most things away, but i have to keep this little jewel because there isnt much. Sorry



juteck said:


> WOW!! What would I ink it with????? Black? Burgundy? Ebony Purple? WOW!
> 
> The shape is great -- I really like the smooth flow between body and cap, and the slightly curved taper on both.



Its called Rainbow Ink and its a little bit of all of the above:biggrin:  Thanks!!



nsfr1206 said:


> Looks good! Got my taps and dies yesterday so it's time to try it myself!



Thanks!! What are you waiting for:biggrin: Cut tap something!!!!!!



Steve Busey said:


> I don't care who you are, THAT'S cool!



Thanks!!!!



RichF said:


> Wow.  That material is really great.  You are on a roll.  Keep them coming.



Thanks Rich!!!



cnirenberg said:


> Justin,
> I really like this material.  Another favorite.



Thank you!!



glycerine said:


> I'll be honest... the shape isn't for me.  I love your pens and love the material in this one, but there's just something about it that looks "off".  It will probably grow on me though...



:frown::biggrin:Well i guess you cant please all the people all the time:biggrin: Thanks for your honesty Jeremy!!



Rounder said:


> I like the pen in general but I think the clip is too curvy for the straight lines in the pen. Seems to take away from it some.
> 
> SEEEEEE! I can critique him also. I don't always brag on everything he does.:biggrin:
> 
> But he is still DANG good at this.



Hey!!! Your supposed to be on my side!! I thought i already bribed you for positive critiques!!!



Simplex said:


> Where is the "silver" bock nib coming from?  I can only seem to find them in gold.



Oh I know a guy!!



bluwolf said:


> That is slick looking and that blank is very cool!



Thanks!!



3Peake said:


> I WANT ONE ....That is awesome, but I have to agree with Rounder as my preference would be a straighter clip.



Thanks for you honesty!! Might not have been the best clip for this particular blank But i still like it:tongue::biggrin:



Woodlvr said:


> I really like the dark mosaic look of this pen. When you post the cap will it scratch the pen?



Eventually yes. Its friction so in time it will have a post ring around the top just like all postable pens. The only way to keep this from happening is to have threads up there, but im not big on that look. Im not big on posting a pen when i right so thats a personal preference. But the option is there, if the client want to post it.



Curly said:


> I like the pen and the blank elevates it even more.



Thanks!!



glycerine said:


> Simplex said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the "silver" bock nib coming from? I can only seem to find them in gold.
> ...



DING DING....Well kind of. I got them in a trade from Roy, but they were samples that he had:biggrin:


----------



## EarlD (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, that's got class!


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice, great job


----------



## el_d (Nov 1, 2011)

Super sweet Justin......


----------



## JF36 (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome pen!!! I wonder what a red and black one would look like?


----------



## boxerman (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow Top Notch Justin.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 1, 2011)

Love the shape, love how the design flows. That is some fantastic material!

Thinking about the clip...   Would a Jr. Gent or El Grande clip match the pen body a bit better?

Regardless of the clip, that is about my favorite of all of the pens you have posted - and I have really liked a LOT of them.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm just waiting on a cheap flight to Austin....


----------



## wizard (Nov 3, 2011)

OK Sensei...I'm running out of words in my vocabulary to describe the beauty of your pens so I think I'll use bold letters...*THAT'S FREAKING BEAUTIFUL!!!.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: *My bad...wasn't yelling....Reminds of a line of pens that Laban used to make but I like yours better. Regards, Doc


----------



## Toni (Nov 3, 2011)

Justin!! WOW!! What an amazing pen!!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 3, 2011)

Justin, while I am a fan of your work, most of these are the usual, however, THIS pen stands out and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!! That is a killer piece of material(blank). Superb work!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 3, 2011)

EarlD said:


> Wow, that's got class!



Thanks Earl!!



pensbydesign said:


> very nice, great job




Thanks!!



el_d said:


> Super sweet Justin......




Thanks Lupe!!



JF36 said:


> Awesome pen!!! I wonder what a red and black one would look like?



HMM...Not sure



boxerman said:


> Wow Top Notch Justin.



Thank You!!



thewishman said:


> Love the shape, love how the design flows. That is some fantastic material!
> 
> Thinking about the clip...   Would a Jr. Gent or El Grande clip match the pen body a bit better?
> 
> Regardless of the clip, that is about my favorite of all of the pens you have posted - and I have really liked a LOT of them.



Thanks!! It might, but i dont put kit clips on my pens



Brooks803 said:


> I'm just waiting on a cheap flight to Austin....



LOL!! Keep Looking:biggrin:



wizard said:


> OK Sensei...I'm running out of words in my vocabulary to describe the beauty of your pens so I think I'll use bold letters...*THAT'S FREAKING BEAUTIFUL!!!.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: *My bad...wasn't yelling....Reminds of a line of pens that Laban used to make but I like yours better. Regards, Doc



LOL!! I think the boldness did it Doc!!



Toni said:


> Justin!! WOW!! What an amazing pen!!!!



Thanks Toni!!



seamus7227 said:


> Justin, while I am a fan of your work, most of these are the usual, however, THIS pen stands out and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!! That is a killer piece of material(blank). Superb work!



Thanks Seamus!! I know most of my pens get repetitive, same shape, so i have to change it up with a different material, but im trying to lock in a few key shapes that i will make indefinitely. This is a new one and i think i will keep it.


----------

